# Outcast Family Fishing Rodeo



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

I have decided to go through with the Family Fishing Rodeo. It will be June 11-13 at Day Break Marina. Open division is $20 per person and kids 12 and under are free. Juniors may pay the fee for the open division if they want to. I will have brochures all over town in a few days. Thanks.


----------



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

Good call!


----------



## 16BAMA (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks Tommy - Had a great time fishing with my girls last year. Jordan's still bragging about her trophy.


----------

